# I Stink - Inshore 1/4/09



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

nice! I want to come back to palm coast and catch that 27" inch red that I own! 

Nice fish as always Hammer but u can keep trying flyfishing much as u can.

I have been fly fishing 5 days in a row and caught crabbie, bass. brim, trout, small snook and no red yet [smiley=headbang2.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> nice! I want to come back to palm coast and catch that 27" inch red that I own!
> 
> Nice fish as always Hammer but u can keep trying flyfishing much as u can.
> 
> I have been fly fishing 5 days in a row and caught crabbie, bass. brim, trout, small snook and no red yet [smiley=headbang2.gif]


Oh you would have loved it today! It was one of the most extreme low tides I've seen. The way in and out went almost completely dry. It was too shallow for the gas or electric, so I had to pole almost the whole way in at 7am, and low tide wasn't until 1pm. ;D Yep, arms and shoulders are a tad sore. 









You sure are learning the long rod quick...keep it up!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That watermelon jerk shad really does the trick and that low tide must have bunched them up pretty good. Very nice.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> so I had to pole almost the whole way in at 7am, and low tide wasn't until 1pm. Yep, arms and shoulders are a tad sore.


Ever try a kayak paddle?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > so I had to pole almost the whole way in at 7am, and low tide wasn't until 1pm. Yep, arms and shoulders are a tad sore.
> 
> 
> Ever try a kayak paddle?


I don't know about Hamm3r but I'm taking my big 55 trolling motor off of my LT15 and put it back on my pontoon boat then start using more on kayak paddling and poling on the boat. I like to keep it very light and start add a poling platform soon


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

fly fishing can be tough at times, usually more often than not too, keep the faith.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> fly fishing can be tough at times, usually more often than not too, keep the faith.


Welcome back Eric.  Don't worry, I've been fly fishing like a maniac since you've been gone. Probably 3-4 days a week, most weeks. Got myself a couple of new rods, reels and lines as well. So, I think I'll be "keeping the faith" for the time being anyway.


----------

